# Clenbuterol HCL @ Iron Mag Research!!



## GYMnTONIC (Jul 17, 2017)

Check out Iron Mag Research Clenbuterol!!  200mcgs per ML!!

*Use code "WES15" for 15% off at checkout.  Buy 3 units, get 1 free.  Order $300 or more and get free shipping!*

*LINK TO BUY!!*
http://www.ironmagresearch.com/products/clenbuterol-hcl/







 				   [h=2]Product Description[/h]  *200mcg/ml 30ml bottle*
*Currently many research professionals have been testing  Clenbuterol HCL pertaining to research and testing with diet plans to  lose body fat and it?s therapeutic potential in the treatment of  muscle-wasting conditions, as well as research for asthma related  studies.*
 WARNING: This product, Clenbuterol HCL is for research use only.  Clenbuterol HCL is NOT for human use and can be harmful if ingested into  the body. Clenbuterol HCL is for research laboratory use only and all  Clenbuterol HCL dosage amounts for non-human use and only research use  must be consulted with by a trained professional. This product is NOT in  a sterile solution and is NOT to be injected. Clenbuterol HCL should  only be handled by licensed, qualified professionals. Clenbuterol HCL is  not a drug, food, or cosmetic and should not be misbranded, misused or  mislabeled as a drug, food or cosmetic. Clenbuterol HCL is a research  chemical for research purposes.


----------

